
Gitlab-teams: Be notified in realtime on merge requests and more - chamerling
View your own defined Gitlab teams Merge Requests live-updated without effort (i.e. the missing thing from Gitlab).<p>This project is only a frontend app based on Vue and RxJS. This is still a WIP: No error handling, no tests, etc, but it works pretty well for now.<p>App is live on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab-teams.netlify.com, only store things in your browser (cf sources at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chamerling&#x2F;gitlab-teams)
======
chamerling
Links:

\- Sources: [https://github.com/chamerling/gitlab-
teams](https://github.com/chamerling/gitlab-teams) \- Netlify app:
[https://gitlab-teams.netlify.com](https://gitlab-teams.netlify.com)

------
codingdave
How is this better than simply turning on Slack notifications?

